# Docked or undocked tail?



## Flint14

I'm curious how common it is to have a V with an undocked tail.

We live in Europe, where it's illegal for the most part to alter animals, so our pup has his whole tail. =) It looks like a little red snake sometimes. My cat can't help but chase it, bringing laughs from all of us!! 

What about you guys?


----------



## heatherdyanna

In in Ontario, Canada. From what I understand, having the tails docked here is "standard." We were never asked by our breeder whether or not we wanted it done; it just was! That being said, there was a V in my boy's litter without a docked tail, but apparently her new owners requested that before she was born.


----------



## SkyyMax

We did not really had a choice- all 4 of our v's came with the tail docked.
I think docking is done to prevent injuries or a broken tail.


----------



## hotmischief

My Wirehaired boy has an undocked tail - I love them with long tails as they are so expressive. Nothing like that whip lash with the tail and the wiggly bum when they greet you!! We are in the UK so as you say - no tail docking unless for hunting dogs and no ear cropping.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

It's my understanding that in the U.S. they all have to be docked, right?


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/11/reasoning-for-vizsla-tail-docking.html

Hope this helps.

RBD


----------



## Lincolns Parents

I was under the impression it is just a standard for the US. I could be wrong though..... Our V's is docked but but its to whatever the normal length is for US.


----------



## colinstab

Uk rules on docking.

http://www.cdb.org/awa/index.htm


----------



## Flint14

Redbirdog- thanks for posting! It's nice to know that it doesn't hurt the puppies to have their tails docked. My puppy's tail definitely whips around, I hope he doesn't injure himself. It's got a bump in it at the exact place it would have been docked. 

For some reason, I forgot there were so many from the UK on here! Is there anyone in Italy? (or taking a trip soon?) I'd love to meet up with another V owner!


----------



## Suliko

I think most Vs in Europe have undocked tails now. I have nothing against either or  My US V. Sophie has a docked tail, and I can't imagine her with a long one! My HU V. Pacsirta has an undocked tail (and it's quite long, too)...and I can't imagine her with a docked one  Her long tail is such a part of her personality. I love it especially when she points - the tail straightens out up to the very tip of the tail. So funny-looking!


----------



## SkyyMax

Suliko - please post a picture of Pacsirta pointing, I would love to see it!


----------



## Suliko

*SkyyMax*, here you go!


----------



## SkyyMax

Thank you Suliko!
The 2nd picture is amazing!


----------



## WillowyndRanch

flynnandlunasmom said:


> It's my understanding that in the U.S. they all have to be docked, right?


That is the American Kennel Club Standard, docked 1/3 off. It is not mandatory per the standard, but is "preferred". We occasionally get someone who requests we don't dock a pup's tail. Generally the request is based on the perception that it's cruel and mutilation with no background in how it's performed, when and why.

I try to educate first. I also explain that we have no way of knowing on day two which pup might be the right fit for the family, so we would have to leave All pups undocked to meet that request. In the past after discussion, education and explanation people come to understand it's really no big deal. My daughter screamed much, much more and for much, much longer from her first innoculation as a baby than any pup we've had docked at day 2.

Ken


----------



## Darcy1311

For some strange reason in the UK docking of tails is banned unless the dog is used for hunting, you can no longer show a dog at Crufts if your dog is docked...all the liberal lefties in our country have taken over the asylum......yet children are still being abused and all sort of wrongness is going on in our country....but don't you dare dock a dogs tail....sorry I am on my soap box ....by the way Darcy is docked one third removed as is the breed standard and I don't really hunt, but don't tell the loony lefties...


----------



## mswhipple

I think the person who docked my Willie Boy's tail did not understand the breed standard very well. Instead of leaving two thirds, he removed two thirds. So Willie's tail is kind of "stumpy" if you ask me. On the "up" side, Willie doesn't clear off the coffee table with one sweep of his tail, as some of my other dogs have done.


----------



## zigzag

The answer is docked 8)


----------



## zigzag

DO they remove the dew claws in the UK?


----------



## Darcy1311

Yes dew claws are allowed to be removed in the UK..it's about the only thing we can actually get done..


----------



## harrigab

Ruby is un-docked, but as she was an 8 week old "rescue" I didn't have any say in the matter. it doesn't seem to affect her on hunts, but I know the potential is there for her to get it snagged/injured. When I get another via the "normal route" I'd ask for a docked tail.


----------



## hotmischief

My last two Danes have not had their dew claws removed and Boris has his. I was horrified when we collected the first Dane and he has his dew claws as you hear stories of how they catch on things and tear.

Todate, I haven't had a problem and now if I was given a choice to keep or remove I would leave them be.


----------



## colinstab

I asked the question about tails and dew claws when we went to see our pup the other month. The breeder had already docked the tails and said that he left the dew claws due to discussion with a vet regarding potential injury.

Apparently breeds like grey hounds, lurchers and the likes are at higher risk due to turning at ridiculous speeds on uneven ground. So he didnt feel the need to remove. Which is fair enough i suppose.


----------



## born36

colinstab said:


> I asked the question about tails and dew claws when we went to see our pup the other month. The breeder had already docked the tails and said that he left the dew claws due to discussion with a vet regarding potential injury.
> 
> Apparently breeds like grey hounds, lurchers and the likes are at higher risk due to turning at ridiculous speeds on uneven ground. So he didnt feel the need to remove. Which is fair enough i suppose.


Really I would say a V changes direction at high speed all time. My boy does!


----------



## texasred

born36 said:


> colinstab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the question about tails and dew claws when we went to see our pup the other month. The breeder had already docked the tails and said that he left the dew claws due to discussion with a vet regarding potential injury.
> 
> Apparently breeds like grey hounds, lurchers and the likes are at higher risk due to turning at ridiculous speeds on uneven ground. So he didnt feel the need to remove. Which is fair enough i suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Really I would say a V changes direction at high speed all time. My boy does!
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## colinstab

As do they all no doubt. But thats the answer i got. Maybe when they go lamping with them or something.


----------



## zigzag

If the UK says you can remove the dew claws. Obviously for the safety of the dog preventing injury. I doubt that there is any aesthetic reason for removing dew claws. I can't understand there logic on removing the last 3rd of the tail shortly after birth the same time the dew claws are removed. I get that some breeds have been mutilated purely for aesthetic purposes, it's just a shame that the Vizsla and its tail get lumped into that category.


----------



## Suliko

My Hungarian Pacsi not only has her long tail but also the dew claws. I have to say, so far (knock on wood) we haven't had any injuries with tail or the dew claws. My American Sophie doesn't have the dew claws. She is actually really, really fast and barely any dog can outrun her when she's in her chase mode. However, she has hurt her paws (cuts and bruises) more often than little Pacsirta who has her dew claws. Sophie is very fast, but Pacsi is really agile and changes directions very unexpectedly - wherever the nose takes her. (I get vertigo just from watching them both chase each other : )
BTW, Pacsi's breeder in Hungary hunts with all the dogs he breeds, and they all have tails and dew claws. Doesn't seem to be an issue


----------



## adrino

Elza has her dew claws removed but no tail docked. As far as I know in the UK only working dogs tail can be docked. I like her long tail, it's so expressive! ;D

As a side note... My English Pointer had her tail too and even though she wasn't a working dog she injured her tail once and she's kept injuring it again and again. After not being able to heal the last 2-3cm had to be removed. :-\


----------



## harrigab

The "breeder" had Ruby and her litter siblings dew claws removed, then decided to try and have the litter destroyed, I reckon he was hoping to pass the litter on as full HWHV's but then had doubts about which of his dogs (all V's) was actually the sire..


----------



## Darcy1311

adrino said:


> Elza has her dew claws removed but no tail docked. As far as I know in the UK only working dogs tail can be docked. I like her long tail, it's so expressive! ;D
> 
> As a side note... My English Pointer had her tail too and even though she wasn't a working dog she injured her tail once and she's kept injuring it again and again. After not being able to heal the last 2-3cm had to be removed. :-\


 .....Darcy is not a working dog yet I was able to purchase her docked...after all the Vizsla is a docked breed .....and thank god you can still get them docked as in years to come I fear you wont be able to have a DOCKED breed docked..I am begining to fear I may have the word docked, far to many times in this relpy...sorry..


----------

